# belfast



## suthrnbel (Mar 3, 2010)

Has anyone used Origins in Belfast?  If so, how was it for IVF? Thanks, for any info, I have just started looking for clinics.


----------



## betty-77 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi there, i had ivf with dr faraq at origins last year. i now have my beautiful twin boys!  despite my positive result, me and dh were very impressed with origin from start to finish.  i know the waiting list has now got longer and possibly got more expensive from i was with them, however i would highly recommend.  hopefully some others will share their stories with you shortly and give you more info.  if i can be of any help just ask


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Suthrnbel, I had ICSI tx at Origin last aug/sept time. I could not complain about the level of service, even though we got a bfn. Everything went very well up to that point. We are currently waiting for our turn for private tx at RFC but if it is not successful I would not rule out going back to Origin. Just have to rob a bank first   As Betty said its expensive..but so are most of the clinics!
Good luck 
Sparty x


----------



## suthrnbel (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info on Origins, I'm going to start a new post because I have more questions, because of our situation.

ps good luck to everybody out there!!


----------

